# how to make pdf / word book..from isolated pdf/word pages ?



## mkmkmk (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi

after expert opinions from digitains i used ABBYY fine reader v 8.0 to extract text from images and converted jpeg/bmp images to pdf and word.....

now problem is.....i dont know how to make pdf book from isolated pages ,some are single pdf /word and some are in batches of 10 pages....



becoz abbyreader not reading 200-400 pages of book at a time ...some time it get hanged and some time pc get hanged i  have converted jpeg/bmp images to pdf and word .......some time single or in the form of batch of 10 pages.....

now i have to assemble pdf and word pages and i have to make that single book.......

how to make that ..pls tell me..this is last part of my work going on...

i know its possible to make book of pdf pagees...but i dont know about word so pls tell me ..how to make book of 300 pages of word ?

is it possible to make with adobe..or foxit ......


----------



## mkmkmk (Jun 1, 2006)

common guys..answer me..how to Assemble pdf book from isolated pdf pages........

same for word too......?

is it possible with ......Adobe Acrobat  7 Professional  ?


----------



## nil_3 (Jun 2, 2006)

Adobe Acrobat(either STANDARD or PROFESSIONAL version, but not Acrobat Reader) can do the same.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 2, 2006)

Try Cutepdf writer from *www.cutepdf.com/. It is 100% free. No nag screens. No popups. No water marks. First of all, combine all your word documents into one by cut and paste. then print it. On the print dialogue box, select cute pdf printer. This is a software tried and tested by me and I believe everybody should have this one. In shareware category, go for Pdffactory from *www.pdffactory.com/.


----------



## mkmkmk (Jun 4, 2006)

thanks........Ramakrishnan..........nil_3


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a book in .doc format...
Actually it is spread in several individual document files, each file containing a separate chapter.
There are many pics too.

Can u pls suggest a way by which I can convert them to .pdf so that it can be easily viewed in Adobe Reader????


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 5, 2006)

Download Pdffactory from *www.pdffactory.com/. Install. Open your word files in the order that you want the book should be. print to pdffactory. close your doc. But don't close the print window yet. give print command for the NEXT doc file AND SO ON. Do for all your doc files. close all your doc files. go the print window. There in the options, select bookmarks from printjobs. save to pdf. You will get a PDF BOOK WITH BOOKMARKS


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 6, 2006)

I have created the .pdf file. i want to make corrections in it. Is it posible to do so without converting it into .doc

How can I edit a .pdf file?


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 6, 2006)

nitish_mythology said:
			
		

> I have created the .pdf file. i want to make corrections in it. Is it posible to do so without converting it into .doc
> 
> How can I edit a .pdf file?



You need not revert back to doc. you can use any pdf editing application like adobe acrobat professional.


----------



## sude (Jun 6, 2006)

i am currently using cutepdf free. only glitch is that it doesnot provide pdf encryption, apart frm this no nags...etc.

if u are serious about pdf security then go to www.verypdf.com to have a encryption tool(Shareware) or search google for a free one... 

if u get a free pdf encryption tool, please inform me...

-SUDE


----------



## nkparsana (Jul 12, 2009)

To, nitish_mythology

for editing, making multiple DOCs (Word) or any already made PDFs and lots more you can do with one single and award winning software - NITRO PDF PROFESSIONAL. It is one of the best software for PDF editing tools and much much more.

Believe me, I am using this software more than a year and works very very fine. You can edit the already made PDFs, convert it into DOCs, or in wordpads, assign your name as a owner, gives them security purpose like copy protected and much more. For all above questions in this forum, NITRO PDF PROFESSIONAL is the best solution. I hope you guys will love it. Thanks.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 13, 2009)

Try PDF TK Builder portable. It has got some nice little tricks up its sleeves. Infact, I would say that if you have got anything to do with PDF files, you must have this software. The main features include splitting and joining PDF Files.


----------

